

Analyst: Apple May Announce iPhone 4G on Verizon, iPhone OS 4.0 - ALee
http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20100120/iphone4g-verizon/

======
yardie
It seems like 'analysts' are pulling this shit out of a hat or making shit up
as they go along. Obviously they have no idea of what's going on and you can't
make money without saying something.

Must be wonderful to have a job where you can phone it in.

------
ajg1977
So tired of all this constant iWhatever speculation.

~~~
allenbrunson
it is getting a little old, isn't it?

seems fairly inevitable, though. with the release of the iphone, apple shook
the mobile phone business down to its very core. it's hard not to wonder if
they are about to do it again.

------
Raphael
Too bad there's no such thing as 4G.

~~~
taitems
4th Generation.

1st - iPhone/Jesus phone

2nd - iPhone 3G

3rd - iPhone 3GS

4th - Speculation!

------
rms
If Verizon is really going to deploy LTE that much faster than all of the
other carriers, I find this possible. Does anyone know how many cities are
supposed to have Verizon LTE by the end of 2010?

------
bensummers
If someone suggests that Apple is going to put CDMA and GSM in the same phone,
or even that they'd have two versions, I think you can safely disregard
everything else they say.

